# Minimac et Ipad



## Mimissdu30 (28 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous j’ai investie dans un IPad Pro dernière génération, 12,9 et je n’arrive pas à établir la fonction tactile de l’écran sur le minimac que j’ai acheté, ils ont tous deux la puce M1 et j’aurais aimé en disposer pour avoir plus de possibilités. Que puis je faire s’il vous plait ?

L ’ipad pro est juste équipé d’un port usb C


----------



## radioman (28 Décembre 2021)

je n'ai pas la réponse mais peut-être là:





						Utiliser un iPad comme écran secondaire avec un Mac
					

Avec Sidecar, transformez votre iPad en écran pour étendre ou recopier le bureau de votre Mac.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Mimissdu30 (29 Décembre 2021)

Merci de ta réponse, j’ai effectivement envisagé cette situation, mais je dois passer par un autre écran pour accéder à mon minimac, l’autre solution pourrait être luna display mais quand meme chez mac ils ont pas réfléchi a la compatibilité de leurs merveilles ? Ou bien on se marie pas entre frangins et frangines (si je prends en compte les systèmes d’exploitations, iOS et Mac monterrey. Conclusion je suis obligée de m’acheter un écran. Mais je débute dans les bidouilles


----------



## radioman (29 Décembre 2021)

Mimissdu30 a dit:


> chez mac ils ont pas réfléchi a la compatibilité de leurs merveilles ?


je pense que c'est la réponse:
autant Windows et IOS sont des OS "tactile" autant MacOS ne l'est pas …
donc la visu en sidecar ça marche, mais mettre le conducteur sur la tablette ils connaissent pas !

Edit: https://www.macg.co/os-x/2017/05/macos-gere-mieux-les-ecrans-tactiles-98334


----------

